# Falling Down a Well?



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was out with my father in law yesterday looking at some land to buy for grouse hunting in Northern Minnesota yesterday when his 1 year old lab disappeared from sight. When I mean disappear, I mean vanish from sight. I was lucky that I saw the dog disappear. I ran over there and the dog had fallen down a 12-14 foot abandoned well.

The well was a little bigger than a man hole cover and about 12-14 feet deep. Not knowing exactly what to do, I climbed down the well and carried the pup out half way to hand him off. But I was really concerned that the 75 year + old well would cave in on me and / or the dog.

It turned out fine, the dog was okay and I was able to climb out. It could have been much, much worse. Especially if I hadn't seen the dog go in, if there was water in it, if the walls were smooth (they were rocks), if the dog would have gone in head first, if the well was deeper, if I was alone....if, if, if.....

I am very glad it turned out okay. Makes for an interesting story.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW, that is not something you think is going to happen when you get up in the morning.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its a very real danger around here any old house place will have one and its scary.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

How the heck did you climb down there and get back out? I'd still be down there.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very quickly and very carefully.  I am just really glad it turned out as it did!


----------

